
Paul Kedrosky: If You're So Dumb, Why Aren't You Rich? - far33d
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/04/24/if_youre_so_dum.html
======
far33d
Presented as a corollary to the Why Smart People Have Dumb Ideas essay
<http://paulgraham.com/bronze.html>

------
Tichy
Another possible interpretation would be that being rich makes you dumb... (I
hope not)

------
gyro_robo
Investigate the correlation between being smart AND evil and being rich.

